# Considering adding a commercial/video to my website



## DiscountHousePainter (Jul 8, 2012)

I recently did a search on YouTube and was actually looking for something different but I stumbled across a painters "commercial" and in the beginning it said something like "thank you for coming to our website" and it kind of got me thinking. I'm considering putting together something like this for my website. What I saw and what I would like to do is basically just have a pop up video like they had that has photo's of previous jobs displayed throughout it with a nice audio recording telling people about our company as the photo's are displayed. The one I saw had a voice that sounded like a professional spokesman with his words also in subtitles at the bottom. Basically I was wondering if anyone could suggest what program I would want to use to make my own to upload to my website? I used to work in IT for a few years and that has been awhile but I imagine what I'm trying to do would have to be relatively simple. Also, does anyone here have anything like this on their website? Just thought I'd see if anyone could make any program recommendations and thought this may give others an idea of something to add to your websites as well!


----------

